# Ghost town



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Why is there so little traffic on this sight? It seems to be some good people here, and not the abundance of assholes they have over at altimas.net, but its really dead.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Alti9 said:


> Why is there so little traffic on this sight? It seems to be some good people here, and not the abundance of assholes they have over at altimas.net, but its really dead.


hahaha...because the off-topic section is closed. on other car forums, such as NASIOC.com (north american subaru), they have an off topic section that draws a lot of attention, partcularly when there are photoshop threads. those threads are always hilarious. without that factor in, people only come on when:

A) they have a problem and need some opinions
B) they are just regulars


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

To answer your question, most of the folks that have posted in this section came from A.net. We like to think of ourselves as the people who outgrew the childish BS. Most of the questions that people have regarding the L31 have been previously answered, so thats why we don't get much traffic in this section. Plus the additional sections of this site (audio, car care, etc) take a bunch of the questions that would have been asked here.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Was wondering if I was the only one who thought there were idiots over there. Lots more traffic there, but even the moderators are immature fools.


----------

